# Braid help!



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I fish a Johnny Morris spin reel on the abu-garcia veritas rod (love it) and need to start using braid. Any suggestions on manufacturer and test? I throw a lot of trick worms weightless and smaller type baits, nothing bigger than 3/4 oz. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Not trying to be a smart mouth or anything. I'm just curious? Why do you need to start using braid? Are you planning on fishing it in heavy cover? Again, don't take me the wrong way, the only reason I ask is because from the sounds of it, you're going to be using this combo for finesse tactics. Not saying you cant use braid for that. It's just I personally wouldn't. I'm a big believer in fish being line shy. Bass anyhow. I don't use braid unless I am fishing where the line visibilty isn't a big concern. Like flipping brush or weed beds, or throwing hollow bodied frogs over heavy vegetation. I guess you can always tie on a leader, but again, unless I am flipping or pitching, I don't use a leader. I just don't like the idea of reeling and casting a knot through the eyes of the rod. I figure it's got to weaken the knot. Again just my personal preference. 

I also don't like the way braid casts on a spinning rod. To me it's just too limp and you lose casting distance, and accuracy. Judging by the number of threads I read from people that use braid on spinning rods I am sure I will be told I'm wrong. Which is cool...... it's just my personal experience with braid on spinning tackle. Most of the braids float, which is another reason I don't like it for finesse tactics. I'd go with Flurocarbon or a good mono if it were me. Anyhow...... just my thoughts.

Oh, and I use Power Pro when I use braid, and I love it


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I use Suffix 832 on my spinning reels. 10# and 20# respectively. 832 sinks so keep that in mind.

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I also like Suffix but i like the Suffix performance better then the 832 tried both and performance outlasts the 832 to by far does not fray up as quick as 832 10# all i use good braid!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the Daiwa Samurai Braid and Power Pro Super Slick 8 in BROWN. If you fish stained water don't worry about fish "seeing" it. I also like the 832 if you need a braid that sinks faster. Most braid is so thin that it offers very little water resistance anyway!
I use braid for everything and I fish from bank and boat...I see no benefit from switching to Flouro or Mono...if you are fishing for a living then you would benefit from different lines...I like the strength (less lost lures, or fish), no stretch (easy hook-sets), and sensitivity, and with the line not sinking fast, it is easier to line watch!
GOOD FISHING!
I have 10lb (2lb dia) on my spincast Crappie pole, 20lb (4lb dia) on my Smoke Spinner, 20lb on my Smoke baitcast, and 50lb (10lb dia) on my heavy cover Smoke baitcast!
A 10lb (2lb dia) braid would be good for the lite worms your throwing, but go to 15-20lb if you throw alot of heavier lures.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I suggest reading the long post near the bottom of the topic I made. You may rethink your braid choice.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=201254

I'll be switching my new Black Max to 50lb braid (forgot I had an extra spool lying around) tonight and using this 20lb braid for.....uh.....probably tying up calipers and crap on my car while working on it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I use braid on all my spinning gear. Imo the Powerpro or Fireline 6lb diameter/20lb strength is the most universal for all species. Since you can see all braids well imo why not go for 20lb strength when you can still cast it a mile like 6lb mono. I like any dark color. I avoid line twist and the fish seeing the braid by using a 2' flourocarbon leader of 12lb test connected to each other with a tiny barrel swivel. I never reel it up into the top eye just short of it rather and i have no problems managing the leader. Being able to see your braid move is a great help in worm fishing. The zero stretch and no memory only help you to feel even the slightest of ticks fishing weightless wacky for example. Lastly the stiff flouro also helps when using top water baits as it allows the nose to not submarine az it does when using most braids.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Daiwa Samurai braid is the best braid I've tried.

Second is Sufix Performance Braid.

Go with something in the #55 lb range.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love braid on spinning reels, but be careful going to small. I would use nothing lighter thsn 20lb. braid. Braid can and will break on heavy hook sets beacuse of the no-strech properties it has. Make sure to use a rod with a fast tip and not to heavy of an action and set your drag on the loose side.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Also tie good knots and check them forfraying


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im sure you already know to use cheap mono backing and only like 50-75yards of braid. Braid is expensive and theres no reason to spool the whole thing with it when youre going to change when half gone anyways. You rarely lose any braid though. A rep from Shimano who makes Powerpro said it doesnt lose any strength for 7 years if kept out of sun and heat. When mine fades i just use a black marker and refresh the color on the spool.

As mentioned you must tie good knots. They suggest Palomar knot but i grt by with an improved clinch knot with all line. Except i use a blood knot to splice them together. If you use a simple fishermans/clinch knot itll slip on any fish over 2lbs. 

Lastly follow the instructions on how to put braid on the spool. Its different than mono. You lay spool on floor and add a little and if its twisting you flip spool over. If you do this wrong its rats nest city the whole spool. 

Youll love braid once you give it a fair shake.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response fellas. Gonna try the power and the samurai brands. I'm fishing a pond this weekend that has very thick cattails about 4 foot wide of the pond, and may need to lift a fish at least 5 foot out of the water. Tight lines this weekend to all!


----------

